# Lego Digital Designer (1 Viewer)



## k3ng (Dec 23, 2010)

.


----------



## garza (Dec 23, 2010)

Totally cool, man - love it. Is that your original design, or one from Lego?


----------



## k3ng (Dec 23, 2010)

It's my own. Built it from scratch.


----------



## k3ng (Jan 1, 2011)

More fooling around with my new hobby. This time it's a tiny little car built around the legoman size. It's going to be part of a major huge project that I want to do so stay tuned for more. Let me know what you guys think of the design.

YouTube - Macplay - Lego Digital Designer - MCar


----------



## k3ng (Jan 9, 2011)

Something a little different.

[video=youtube;c4pSaCidZMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4pSaCidZMI[/video]


----------



## garza (Jan 9, 2011)

Lego is not sold in Belize and they will not allow me to download Digital Designer.


----------



## Blue Kangaroo (Jun 4, 2011)

Great videos! I love Legos, and this looks like a ton of fun. Will definitely be checking this out soon. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mariner (Mar 8, 2013)

1st thing- it's lego! Singular! The Danish, the creators of Lego, call it Lego.
2nd thing- Great models! I'm creating something of my own. A mini wembley. I'll keep you posted on it if you like, but keep up the good work.


----------

